# Brew Crew - Werribee End Of Town



## Barramundi (21/9/08)

Ok well after a brief chat with reg and some online discussion , seems theres at least two of us out here that are interested in getting a bit of a 'club' sort of arrangement happening with fellow brewers in the area , as it looks like the other brew clubs in melbourne are located a decent distance away from here and after having meta few of the guys from the worthogs during recents swaps im feeling the need to get the social side of brewing going out this way , i know theres more than a few of you out this way by your posts and on line profiles , so basically this is just a who's out there and interested post to feel the waters and decide where it goes next ....

hopefully this takes off and we can gather a bit of a crew together otherwise its just me and you reg , oh well more for us ...

post away !!!


----------



## reg (21/9/08)

You know I am in all the way.
May even have a meeting place lined up if we end up with a few brewers.

Good onya Barra.


----------



## akroplane1 (21/9/08)

Hi Barra
a club down this way sounds good to me, i'm in
cheers


----------



## Barramundi (21/9/08)

great stuff akro , hope there a few more out this way though


----------



## bulp (22/9/08)

Gday Lads

Due to some unforeseen family circumstances i have to pack my bags from the Sunny coast and head back to the shitty weather at some stage in the next twelve weeks and Home will be about 25 minutes west of Geelong in Inverleigh, and with the new Geelong bypass nearing conclusion i would definately be keen to meet up with some brewers in the area so you can count me in, be good to put some names to faces and share a pint or ten. catch up with use soon :icon_cheers:


----------



## Barramundi (22/9/08)

look forward to seein ya bulp ... hope all is well with your family situation


----------



## floppinab (22/9/08)

Go you westies!!!!!!!


----------



## Barramundi (23/9/08)

trust a south australian to throw in a checkside ...


----------



## bonj (23/9/08)

bulp said:


> Gday Lads
> 
> Due to some unforeseen family circumstances i have to pack my bags from the Sunny coast and head back to the shitty weather at some stage in the next twelve weeks and Home will be about 25 minutes west of Geelong in Inverleigh, and with the new Geelong bypass nearing conclusion i would definately be keen to meet up with some brewers in the area so you can count me in, be good to put some names to faces and share a pint or ten. catch up with use soon :icon_cheers:



Oh noes! The bling goes south.  You'll have to make it a big one at the Qld Xmas swap then.

I hope you get a good group going. There's nothing like meeting up with a group of brewers and talking about beer, equipment, and how to pimp your brewery


----------



## bulp (23/9/08)

Bonj said:


> Oh noes! The bling goes south.  You'll have to make it a big one at the Qld Xmas swap then.
> 
> I hope you get a good group going. There's nothing like meeting up with a group of brewers and talking about beer, equipment, and how to pimp your brewery




Yeah Bonj i'm a bit spewing mate just met up with some awsome blokes and brewers up here and now i've got to go back, really good group of brewers in queensland have had an absolute ball and learnt a shitload , so oh yes the xmas swap will be big, one last huurah for the bulp bring it on :beerbang:


----------



## johnno (23/9/08)

This sounds good. I would be interested but not too sure how many meets I could get to.

cheers
johnno


----------



## reg (23/9/08)

So Far we have a pies supporter, a doggies and a carlton supporter.
We can all sit around and cry in our beers then pledge our loyalty to the storm........

By the way itsbring your own moccies......the new ones from crocs are grouse!!


----------



## johnno (23/9/08)

reg said:


> By the way itsbring your own moccies......the new ones from crocs are grouse!!




I only wear treads.


----------



## Barramundi (23/9/08)

nothings compulsory johnno , just a nice and casual semi organised thing is all im wanting to achieve ,, nothing to formal if your there your there if your not theres always next time....


----------



## Barramundi (28/9/08)

cmon all you westerners time to come out of hiding , now the footys over even some of you geelongites must be out there lookin for somethin to do ...


----------



## reg (28/9/08)

Barramundi said:


> cmon all you westerners time to come out of hiding , now the footys over even some of you geelongites must be out there lookin for somethin to do ...


Yeah stop crying!!!!!!
Get brewing!!!!


----------



## Barramundi (28/9/08)

kinda what i was thinkin Reg , but im trying to attract them not turn them away ... would like to be sypathetic towards them but im not !!


----------



## wakkatoo (8/10/08)

Interested in this. In a similar position to Bulp. Moving from qld to Creswick but for work not family (hope everything works out bulp). Would depend on a lot of things as to how often I could attend but definately interested.

Hell, I might even look at something similar for Ballarat given the uni course and O'brien brewery off the top of my head. But that is off topic - might continue that train of thought in another thread :huh:


----------



## Millet Man (8/10/08)

wakkatoo said:


> Interested in this. In a similar position to Bulp. Moving from qld to Creswick but for work not family (hope everything works out bulp). Would depend on a lot of things as to how often I could attend but definately interested.
> 
> Hell, I might even look at something similar for Ballarat given the uni course and O'brien brewery off the top of my head. But that is off topic - might continue that train of thought in another thread :huh:


When ya coming down wakkatoo?

There's a few of us here in sunny Ballarat; Wasabi, kevnlis and myself and a few others I'm sure.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## wakkatoo (8/10/08)

:icon_offtopic: 

Mid december for me, so 1st brew down in early Jan! Gonna need a fermentation fridge! Nice to know there are few AHB'ers in the 'rat.


----------



## johnno (16/10/08)

Barra
Reg...

anything happening with this?

cheers
johnno


----------



## agraham (16/10/08)

I am somewhat interested. What about the rest of the westies boys....warren and the rook....devo?


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/10/08)

agraham said:


> I am somewhat interested. What about the rest of the westies boys....warren and the rook....devo?



Northern burbs boys....  {wipes off cultural cringe}

Warren -


----------



## Barramundi (20/10/08)

johnno said:


> Barra
> Reg...
> 
> anything happening with this?
> ...




im still keen for something to happen , but theres not exactly an influx of interest johnno , might have to just get together somewhere for a beer and take it from there , if it takes off great if not , try again another time ..


----------



## Barramundi (6/1/09)

OK troops , just wanted to get this back up here and see if the new year gathers any new interest ... 

to those guys that did put theyre hands up , will get a gathering on the move soon , maybe early feb that way everyone is over all the new year stuff and back into normality again ...


----------



## bulp (6/1/09)

Count me in Barra, i'll be going to a brew day of Fraser johns on the 7th of Feb, but we'll work something out .


----------



## Polar Beer (6/1/09)

Barramundi said:


> OK troops , just wanted to get this back up here and see if the new year gathers any new interest ...
> 
> to those guys that did put theyre hands up , will get a gathering on the move soon , maybe early feb that way everyone is over all the new year stuff and back into normality again ...



I'd be interested, depending on all the usual hurdles such as work, kids etc

Born in Dublin, reared in Melton, schooled in Footiscray, footy for Seddon and now live in the Marsh. So my scumbag westy bonafide's are top shelf.


----------



## Barramundi (6/1/09)

bulp said:


> Count me in Barra, i'll be going to a brew day of Fraser johns on the 7th of Feb, but we'll work something out .




brewday ? did someboday say brewday ????


----------



## bulp (6/1/09)

Here tis  linky


----------



## Barramundi (7/1/09)

cheers for that bulp , depending on whats goin on i might have to go along and have a look ...


----------



## Barramundi (16/2/09)

OK gentlemen , giveen that the ballarat and bendigo boys seem to be getting a bit of a thing goin i thought it would be a good time to get this moving again and see whether or not it goes somewhere, and as oposed to previous posts on the matter im gonna list a date for a get together at a venue later to be announced , so that you guys can make plans around that date if need be ...
im proposing a day in early april as february is all but over and at least that way im giving everyone plenty of notice ... whats everyone think of the second saturday in april which is the 11th , 

this isnt going to be a formal type arrangement with rules and regulations , just a group of people with a similar interest getting together on a semi regular basis for a few beers , brew days , share ideas and thoughts ,brewery tours, whatever .. 

ive been involved in a similar scene in sydney and i worked fantastic , hence my wanting to get something happening down this way ....

cut and paste your name on the list if your keen ...


1. Barramundi


----------



## bulp (16/2/09)

Don't want to be a pain in the arse, just didn't know if you realised the 11th April is easter Sat a lot of people might be away. Any other date in April would be fine though . 

Cheers


----------



## Barramundi (16/2/09)

ooops , thanks for pointing that out bulp , didnt even take that into account , looked at the calender on windows , whats say the 18th of april then , apologies all for the mistake ..


----------



## bulp (17/2/09)

1. Barramundi
2. Bulp

I'm in for the 18th


----------



## Barramundi (18/2/09)

no one else , johnno , reg , agraham ??? anybody ....


----------



## reg (18/2/09)

Barramundi said:


> no one else , johnno , reg , agraham ??? anybody ....


Mate you know that if i could I would be there....
I am working every weekend except easter in April.

Hopefully you guys get it up and running and I can make the next one.

Sorry

Reg


----------



## Barramundi (18/2/09)

bummer that reg , and the date i had originally picked out was easter and i didnt realise it ... 

theres always next time ...


----------



## johnno (18/2/09)

I am interested but may be working then.

Should find out in the next couple of weeks whats happening.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Barramundi (1/3/09)

thought id bump this back up for the sunday evenin traffic


----------



## jasong (1/3/09)

Ok Barra count me in 

1. Barramundi
2. Bulp
3.jasonglare


----------



## Barramundi (9/3/09)

ok gents , with the april date about a month away now its time to start thinking of somewhere to go to to hopefully kick of a revolution and create a great 'club' over our side of town , of the players so far jason and myself are around the hoppers xing laverton are and bulp at inverleigh , im happy to travel out into the geelong area if theres anywhere worthwhile going to out that way , most pubs/bars in the werribee area i know of arent that flash(someone please correct m if im wrong)

hopefully by april 18 we might have a few more on board otherwise it might just be a quiet lunchtime drink somewhere for a few blokes ...


----------



## Barramundi (17/3/09)

any suggestions ,any more takers ??


----------



## jasong (17/3/09)

ummm sorry mate looks like i'm working that day, hopefully next time

Jason


----------



## Barramundi (17/3/09)

thats a bummer jason , not too worry , hopefully there will be a next time , the way its goin there might not be a this time


----------



## Barramundi (4/4/09)

so gents is this thing still a goer or do we knock it on the head , thought the best out west had a bit more sting in them than this ..


----------



## reg (4/4/09)

Barra,
How about May 2nd or 9th.
I dont have any shifts on these days and could make it.
Reg


----------



## Barramundi (4/4/09)

dont wanna keep shiftin the date Reg, if it takes off there will be more down the track , changing date only excludes someone else , if someone cant make it to said date thats all fine , but theres not been a lot of interest in any case


----------



## bulp (4/4/09)

I'm still keen to meet up for a beer Barra, Haven;t been out in Geelong for a few years so not sure what the pub scene is like i know the bended Elbow used to have a few decent beers but not so sure if this is still correct, There's also a couple of Irish Pubs in Geelong now but not sure what they're like, Just an option but getting on the train and meeting for a few beers in Melb could be a goer might attract a few more punters aswell been wanting to go to the Local Taphouse for a while got an impressive beer list too. 

Down the track my shed will be open for a brewing conference :lol: or two, its a bit further out than Werribee though.

Cheers 
Brett


----------



## jayandcath (4/4/09)

bulp said:


> I'm still keen to meet up for a beer Barra, Haven;t been out in Geelong for a few years so not sure what the pub scene is like i know the bended Elbow used to have a few decent beers but not so sure if this is still correct, There's also a couple of Irish Pubs in Geelong now but not sure what they're like, Just an option but getting on the train and meeting for a few beers in Melb could be a goer might attract a few more punters aswell been wanting to go to the Local Taphouse for a while got an impressive beer list too.
> 
> Down the track my shed will be open for a brewing conference :lol: or two, its a bit further out than Werribee though.
> 
> ...



Send us a PM with the conference dates please mate. I will try and pop in for a couple.

Jay


----------



## Polar Beer (4/4/09)

Barra, April 18th sounds good. 

But I can't do Geelong, not on my train line. 

The Fox Hotel, The Royston or somewhere like that would be good.


----------



## Barramundi (5/4/09)

Polar Beer said:


> Barra, April 18th sounds good.
> 
> But I can't do Geelong, not on my train line.
> 
> The Fox Hotel, The Royston or somewhere like that would be good.




im not fusses too much as to where it happens , just want something to happen ... looks like we have 3 takers at this point which is a start ...


----------



## Polar Beer (7/4/09)

Barramundi said:


> im not fusses too much as to where it happens , just want something to happen ... looks like we have 3 takers at this point which is a start ...



Huge turnout. I'd prefer Royston then if you have no preference. Can get a game of pool there as well.


----------



## Polar Beer (14/4/09)

Barra / Bulp

Is this on or off fella's? Only 3 of us...

I'm still up for a trip to town, but alternatively, with that kind of number we dont really need the to get to a bar. Could get a collection of beers and BYO somewhere for lunch? 

Or - reschedule and get a few more involved.


----------



## Barramundi (15/4/09)

well well well what to do ? reschedule or just do it... im keen to just give it a crack even though there is only 3 of us interested , while disappointing this thing has to start somewhere,


----------



## bulp (16/4/09)

Barramundi said:


> well well well what to do ? reschedule or just do it... im keen to just give it a crack even though there is only 3 of us interested , while disappointing this thing has to start somewhere,



I think your right Barra we just need to start it, keeen for a beer but i now have to work Sat morning but the arvo is still open how bout we meet for a beer at say 2:00 ish in Melbourne somewhere its easy for all of us to get a train too. Are those pubs near the Cbd Polar bear ?


----------



## Polar Beer (16/4/09)

Sort of. Would require connecting trams out to Richmond.

I guess we'd all be coming in via Southern Cross Station, so maybe the James Squire pub @ Docklands is a better option?


----------



## johnno (16/4/09)

I wont be able to make it this time around.

hopefully next time.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Polar Beer (17/4/09)

Bulp & Barra

Have PM'd you guys my mobile. 

Can we lock in 2ish at the Docklands tomorrow?

Cheers


----------



## bulp (17/4/09)

Polar Beer said:


> Bulp & Barra
> 
> Have PM'd you guys my mobile.
> 
> ...



Just pm d you mate as you posted will be there for sure.

Cheers
Brett


----------



## Polar Beer (17/4/09)

Nice one. I think we can assume Barra will be there. 

Looks like the triangle of Laverton - Bacchus Marsh - Inverleigh, has a new Brew Crew.


----------



## wakkatoo (17/4/09)

any chance you boys will be around at about 5.30?

Taking my son to the STK vs Freo and get off the train about then...


----------



## bulp (17/4/09)

Polar Beer said:


> Looks like the triangle of Laverton - Bacchus Marsh - Inverleigh, has a new Brew Crew.



We could call it "The Brewmuda Triangle Brew Crew" :lol:

I'll pm you my moby number Wakatoo and we'll see if we're still about :beer:


----------



## Barramundi (17/4/09)

yeah im in guys cya there at 2 , anyone else who might wanna join us , get on it ...


----------



## bulp (18/4/09)

Well the inaugural( i don't spell good) Werribee brew crew meeting went through without a hitch. Polar beer, Barra and myself went to the James Squire brewhouse at docklands and the views were amazing ( ahem, inside anyway )And spent the arvo talking shit( i mean discussing important brewing philosophies( told you i dont spell good)), and i just couldn't get off the IPA oohh i love this beer here's a photo 





Anyway looking forward to the next meeting lads and cheers for a great arvo :beerbang:


----------



## wakkatoo (19/4/09)

Sorry I didn't get there, ended up just going to the footy...


----------



## Barramundi (19/4/09)

yep great afternoon bulp and polar, pity some more guys couldnt make it along but thats the way it goes , some good ideas for future meets were discussed along the way so keep eyes peeled for something in a bit over a months time ... either a brew day somewhere or a bit of a crawl of the richmond area .. yes how good was that indoor scenery.. outside wasnt too bad either .. till next time ..


----------



## Screwtop (19/4/09)

bulp said:


> Well the inaugural( i don't spell good) Werribee brew crew meeting went through without a hitch. Polar beer, Barra and myself went to the James Squire brewhouse at docklands and the views were amazing ( ahem, inside anyway )And spent the arvo talking shit( i mean discussing important brewing philosophies( told you i dont spell good)), and i just couldn't get off the IPA oohh i love this beer here's a photo
> 
> View attachment 26353
> 
> ...




Jealous, out of IPA too :angry:


----------



## Polar Beer (19/4/09)

Agreed. A good arvo all round. Perhaps the best part was being able to watch the Blues lose to the Swans with a good beer in my hand. :icon_cheers: Who would have thought they'd start tanking after round 2? 

That's my first time having a beer with fellow brewers. Such a relief to be able to talk about the characteristics of a beer without the other bloke looking at you like you've just landed from Mars.


----------



## bulp (19/4/09)

Polar Beer said:


> Perhaps the best part was being able to watch the Blues lose to the Swans with a good beer in my hand. :icon_cheers: Who would have thought they'd start tanking after round 2?
> .



What, Did carlton play yesterday <_< bloody essendon supporters

And Screwy its even better off tap mate, :icon_drool2:


----------



## Barramundi (20/4/09)

given the slow speed at which meet one generated i guess now isnt a bad time to start canvassing ideas for the next meet ?

a couple came up on saturday with the guys who were there , 
one being a brew day the other a get together in richmond at the royston then the mountain goat ,

anyone have any other ideas / suggestions , hopefully meet # 2 might gather a few more people


----------



## Barramundi (20/5/09)

anything ?? or is this idea/concept a total fizzer ?


----------



## wakkatoo (20/5/09)

Barra - have a look at my last post in the Ballarat Brewers thread - happy to have a few of you guys along and / or organise it in conjunction with you ^_^


----------



## Barramundi (20/5/09)

thanks for that wakkatoo, see what happens here over the next couple of days , if nothin happens i might just can werribee and hang out with the ballarat boys , seeing the two other guys at the initial meet were from bacchus marsh and inverleigh anyway... seems the brotherhood in werribee isnt that keen to gather


----------



## reg (20/5/09)

I would be happy to catch up Barra, if the timing falls in with my shift.


----------



## Polar Beer (21/5/09)

I'm happy to go either way. Ballarat or Melbourne. Both on my train line


----------



## Barramundi (22/5/09)

all about the train line hey polar , ensures a nice safe journey home ...

reg , i know your up for it , jsut that the whole concept isnt gathering a lot of interest apart from a common few and im wondering if its ever going too..


----------



## Pennywise (22/5/09)

I'd be in for a session meeting, or brew day time permitting.


----------



## Barramundi (23/5/09)

where ya from HB79 ?


----------



## Pennywise (26/5/09)

Caroline Springs, not far from Watergardens


----------



## Wortgames (7/7/09)

One more eager beaver in Williamstown - probably 10 mins from Grain and Grape in Yarraville, so we could dough in here on a Saturday morning then head round to look at the shiny things before sparging.

I'll post again when I fix a date - but I'm keen to join in if anyone else gets it happening first :beer:


----------



## Barramundi (15/7/09)

thought id give this a post again and see if theres any mid year interest in a get together some time soon . looks like we have a volunteer for a brew gathering in williamstown some time soon also ..


----------



## wakkatoo (15/7/09)

depending on all sorts of factors, I might even make the drive. Do need to go to G&G at some stage.

A VERY iffy maybe tho!


----------



## Wortgames (15/7/09)

Barramundi said:


> looks like we have a volunteer for a brew gathering in williamstown some time soon also ..



It's getting pretty close! Just received my nice new silicon hose from Ross and I've welded up frames to hold the MLT and kettle. Just need to rig up a shelf for the burner and a frame for the sink, fire it all up with some napisan to clean it, and have a general tidy up...

How does a week Sat (25th July) sound?!

EDIT - I should point out that I won't actually have any homebrew available for drinking yet  but I've got empty taps if anyone is keen to bring some of theirs :lol:


----------



## Barramundi (15/7/09)

im in , hopefully others can come along too given the short notice ..


----------



## Polar Beer (16/7/09)

Dont think I can make this one. 

Sounds like a good day


----------



## Barramundi (16/7/09)

but polar its on a train line LOL... theres always next time mate ,


----------



## johnno (16/7/09)

WortGames said:


> It's getting pretty close! Just received my nice new silicon hose from Ross and I've welded up frames to hold the MLT and kettle. Just need to rig up a shelf for the burner and a frame for the sink, fire it all up with some napisan to clean it, and have a general tidy up...
> 
> How does a week Sat (25th July) sound?!
> 
> EDIT - I should point out that I won't actually have any homebrew available for drinking yet  but I've got empty taps if anyone is keen to bring some of theirs :lol:




Hi WG,
I just organised a shift swap for the day so if this goes ahead I will be able to make it.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Barramundi (19/7/09)

ive got a keg that could use some emptying , let me know if you need anything wortgames, drop me a pm and ill drop the keg off during the week if ya like


----------



## Wortgames (20/7/09)

Barramundi said:


> ive got a keg that could use some emptying , let me know if you need anything wortgames, drop me a pm and ill drop the keg off during the week if ya like




Are you seriously offering to supply us with beer, even if you can't make it?!

You, sir, are a legend! :super: 

It's all looking really good, I'm really happy with how the brew stand has come up. It's built on Dexion pallet racking, with my own fabrication for the actual pot frames (tilting no less!) and burner shelf. I'm dusting the cobwebs off my HLT and MLT, and with a bit of luck I'll get time to convert a keg-type vessel before the weekend so I'll have a dedicated kettle instead of reusing the mash tun.

The only real bugger will be if the pump doesn't fire up after something like 3 years of inactivity, I'll try and run it up tomorrow so keep your fingers crossed.

Otherwise I'm giggling like a schoolgirl.

Not sure yet what time I'll kick off, I generally prefer early (hate washing up at midnight with that hop headache bearing down) but I haven't got any ingredients yet so I'll need to do a run to G&G on Sat am.

I've PM'd Johnno, Barra, Wakka and Polar, and if anyone else can make it you're more than welcome. I'm just a short walk from Williamstown Beach station.

Hopefully I'll nip round to G&G when they open at 9, happy to meet there and you can follow me back or hitch a ride if that's easier for anyone.

Obviously you can turn up later in the day if you want B)


----------



## Barramundi (28/7/09)

thanks wortgames for the brewday on saturday , learnt a few things i didnt know and picked up a few ideas for my brewery re design , bout time some of the guys out werribee way came out of the woodwork for a gathering somewhere ..

thanks again Neil


----------



## Polar Beer (28/7/09)

Sorry I couldn't be there fella's. Glad it went well. 

Maybe if you renamed this the 'Point Cook' end of town, more closet Werribee brewers would join in. LOL h34r:


----------



## Barramundi (28/7/09)

the werribee thing is sorta irrelevant really polar , just that initiallyy was something reg and myself thought would be a nice thing to get happenin , kinda like the 'brew triangle' concept that came out of the drink you , brett and mysefl had at docklands a while back , name isnt important , im more wanting to get a social brewing thing goin on in the local area ..


----------



## Polar Beer (28/7/09)

Barramundi said:


> the werribee thing is sorta irrelevant really



Absolutley. I'm sure the invite is open to anyone within cooee of Werribee. eg Geelong, B/Marsh etc. And a good idea it is too. 

Just having a dig at Point Cook, "Sanctuary" lakes etc. The towns closest to Werribee, but (in my experience) populated with residents least likely to admit that


----------



## bulp (28/7/09)

Sorry i couldn't be there on the weekend blokes, One of the queensland brewerhood is visiting in early September, i'm thinking of organising a get together possibly a brew day. I'll post something soon It'll be at my shed so if anyone wanted to stay and you've got a swag or stretcher your more than welcome more details to come :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Wortgames (31/7/09)

Barramundi said:


> thanks wortgames for the brewday on saturday , learnt a few things i didnt know and picked up a few ideas for my brewery re design



No worries Ned, glad you could make it and thanks for the moral support while I got back on the AG horse!

Still forgot the Irish Moss though  

Hopefully next time Johnno will be able to hang around a bit longer too, it was good to catch up with him again.

I'll probably do my next brew on Sat 8th, and maybe make it a regular thing (maybe fortnightly) so if anyone wants to meet up in Williamstown for another cruisy afternoon of beer-related jinks the offer is there, just PM me for details. It would be great to get a regular Brew Crew happening!

I'm also happy to cut the odd hole in a pot or otherwise help out a fellow brewer where I can, so bring your project round and we'll see what we can do.


PS - Barra you left your beanie here. I'm holding it hostage. It will be returned safely when I get to try your Mongolian burner.


----------



## johnno (31/7/09)

A belated thanks from me as well.
It was great to catch up with you again WortGames. Great finally meeting Barramundi as well.

Good to see a cool shiny brewrig going through it's paces. Even if I wasn't there too long.

Regular catchups would be good. As much as is possible for everyone that can. 

cheers
johnno


----------



## Barramundi (4/8/09)

WortGames said:


> Barra you left your beanie here. I'm holding it hostage. It will be returned safely when I get to try your Mongolian burner.




no probs WG let me know if your goin ahead with a brew on the 8th and ill bring it over , might even bring my gear along and do a brew aswell , its about time i too got back on the horse ....


----------



## Leigh (5/8/09)

Sounds like you could be onto a good thing...8th is a little soon, but if these become a regular event, I can see myself aligning my trips to G&G with your brewdays.

hmmm, holes needed...now you got me thinking WG.

PS, Yes Barra, best to brew your Xmas swap h34r: :icon_cheers:


----------



## Maple (5/8/09)

Leigh said:


> PS, Yes Barra, best to brew your Xmas swap h34r: :icon_cheers:


Yeah Barra, no excuses to pull out of the swap now, it's in writting...


----------



## Barramundi (5/8/09)

Maple said:


> Yeah Barra, no excuses to pull out of the swap now, it's in writting...




one swap i pulled out of , one swap and its a life time of heckling ... LOL


----------



## Maple (5/8/09)

Barramundi said:


> one swap i pulled out of , one swap and its a life time of heckling ... LOL


only cuz we lova ya bro!


----------



## Pedro_the_sheepshagger (5/8/09)

Barramundi said:


> one swap i pulled out of , one swap and its a life time of heckling ... LOL



Tell me about it :angry:


----------



## Vanoontour (6/11/11)

So did this get going or not?


----------



## Vanoontour (11/1/12)

Bump, anyone brewing out these ways?


----------

